# Changing Halogen Bulbs



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons*

Thanks to everyone in this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1183244 for the photos and instructions on how to change a halogen bulb in the headlight assembly. The reason for this project was to obtain a closer match of color between the xenon and halogen bulbs when high beams are on. Note: mine is VAGed for the Euro headlights so both the xenon and the halogens are on when high beams are activated.
You can also read about changing fog light bulbs here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1241457
I changed my 55w OEM halogen bulbs to H7 70w Hoen xenonmatch Titanium bulbs. They can be purchased here: http://www.hoen-usa.com/ti.htm. After some research, I have determined that the increased wattage from the OEM 55w bulbs to the Hoen 70w bulbs should not be an issue. The total wattage per headlight assembly 105w (35w xenon + 70w halogen) is still less than the standard headlights that have two 55w halogen bulbs (110w total per side).
The process can be a little tricky if you don't know what to look for and/or expect. This is particularly true for removal and installation of the headlight assembly. Hopefully these instructions and photos will help.
1. Remove the side engine cover panels (if you have them).
2. Get the headlight crank tool from the spare tire storage compartment.
3. Insert the headlight crank tool onto the hex bolt. With one hand, push lightly on the front the headlight assembly to release the tension and start to twist the crank tool toward the "open" arrow. (This is all about feel, so don't force anything.) Continue to twist until the headlight assembly partially pushes out of its socket.










Note: The following two photos are to illustrate what happens when the cranking tool is twisted. The chrome bar in the two photos below is what is being moved when you crank. Going too far will break the assembly.

*This photo shows the position of the chrome bar when it is partially closed. It will continue backward until it locks into place when you reinstall the assembly.*










*This photo shows the position of the chrome bar when it is in it's open position allowing the headlight assembly to slide out.*










4. With a long straight screw driver push down on the release clip. There is a small hole in the radiator bulkhead to access the clip. (The access hole is shown in the first photo at the upper left center.) While pressing down on the retaining clip, use your other hand and pull the headlight assembly out a little more. Once you're beyond the clip, you're all set to remove the assembly. Grab it on each side and just pull straight out. There are no cables attached.

5. Once out, remove the large rubber cap on top of the headlight assembly.










6. The inside will look like this. Remove the wire harness from the bulb, unfasten the retainer clip, and pull the bulb out. The inside looks like this.










7. Reinstall the new bulb making sure not to touch the glass portion of the bulb, refasten the retainer clip, reattach the wire harness and replace the rubber cap. Make sure you have the rubber cap on tightly all the way around.

8. Replace the headlight assembly back into its cavity. Make sure that all the tracks line up so it slides in smoothly. Look underneath the assembly for the two rails on the bottom side.

9. Slide the assembly back into place until you hear a small click. Once you hear the click (retainer clip), with one hand continue to apply light pressure on the front of the headlight assembly and start twisting the crank tool to the close position. The crank tool will pull the headlight assembly back into the cavity easily. With some force, continue to twist the crank tool until you hear a rather loud snap. The snap means the headlight assembly is locked into place.

Here are the results.

*Xenon & 55w OEM Halogen*

*







*


*Xenon & 70w Hoen xenonmatch Titanium*

*







*


*Driver's Side Modified / Passenger Side OEM Comparison*

*







*


*Both Sides Modified / Project Complete*










Now that night has fallen, I had my first chance to really see the difference and let me tell you, the difference is awesome. You can not tell the difference in light color between the xenon and the halogen bulb. I highly recommend the Hoens. Here are some night photos. (Note: the spotlights off on the right side of the photos illuminating the barn are 100w halogens.)

*Xenons Only*

*







*


*Fogs Only (yellow bulbs)*

*







*


*Xenons & Halogens (note: no color difference)*


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs (bravocharlie)*

That was a fantastic post. (btw, That silver acura was the right color, wrong license plate). and nobody passes me, no matter what I'm drivng or pedaling.
Now, when I go to visit my son i Plymouth, can I stop by for you to do that mod for me? that is, if spock can't?
thanks, BC,
mark
me.
ps: The lakes region is beautiful.


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

What does everyone think of this being done for us who does not have hids.They even have a wiring harness that can change the 12 pin hookup to the standard 10 pin hookup.I have been thinking about this for a while now and was wondering if it should work. Any opinions?
http://www.epimporters.com/pro...II=88
http://www.epimporters.com/pro...II=78


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_That was a fantastic post. (btw, That silver acura was the right color, wrong license plate). and nobody passes me, no matter what I'm drivng or pedaling.
Now, when I go to visit my son i Plymouth, can I stop by for you to do that mod for me? that is, if spock can't?

I just spent an hour writing this up and doing the photos so others could follow the directions and do it themselves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Sure, I'll do it for you.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs (bravocharlie)*

On a serious note for a moment, did the writeup take longer than the actual job itself? Now that you've done it once, will it be easier next time? I'm going to that site to order the bulbs now. Hey, Spock, how bout it? I'll get the bulbs for you too.
me.
PS: Which model number bulb do I order?


_Modified by mdjak at 9:32 PM 2-20-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_On a serious note for a moment, did the writeup take longer than the actual job itself? Now that you've done it once, will it be easier next time? I'm going to that site to order the bulbs now. Hey, Spock, how bout it? I'll get the bulbs for you too.
me.
PS: Which model number bulb do I order?

The job took about 40 minutes total. The first took longer than the second because I was paranoid about breaking something. DenverBill broke something and it cost him $350 for a new headlight assembly. I didn't want that to happen.
It does take a while to write this stuff up, but I'm happy to do it. Others have contributed and I figured this is my way of contributing. Until you compress the photos, write it up, proof read, ftp the photos up, etc. it took almost an hour to write it.
The bulbs are H7.
Swing by the big lake, I'll do it for you. Then we can go race.










_Modified by bravocharlie at 10:03 PM 2-20-2004_


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

This is simply amazing. You should be working at VW!


----------



## TregDent (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs (bravocharlie)*

Great job on the write up and photo's. I've ordered my set of bulbs and will be switching them over as soon as they arrive. Your post will make it much easier to do.


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

Thanks for the thorough write-up and photos. Your new headlights look great and must give terrific visibility at night. I just hope you're right about 70 watts not being too much for the wires, relays, fuses, etc. I've heard of people burning out wiring harnesses with high wattage bulbs, but it was probably with higher wattage than yours.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (Outrageous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outrageous* »_Thanks for the thorough write-up and photos. Your new headlights look great and must give terrific visibility at night. I just hope you're right about 70 watts not being too much for the wires, relays, fuses, etc. I've heard of people burning out wiring harnesses with high wattage bulbs, but it was probably with higher wattage than yours.

Based on my research, I was told that anything up to 80w is safe without having to upgrade the wire harness.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

VW Touareg Featured on Hoen website.
http://www.hoen-usa.com/ti.htm


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_VW Touareg Featured on Hoen website.
http://www.hoen-usa.com/ti.htm


Pretty cool that they are using your pics, BC!


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

Great post BC. It is not clear how slick these headlight mechanism is without your picture post.
As I mentioned before I have been running 100 watt H7s in my low beams for ~60 days with great results.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

You keep this thread up top long enough and I might even have to do this mod.


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons*

i am going to do this mod if i am able to put aftermarket HIDs in.This is really a nice Option that i should have gotten.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (spockcat)*

Forget might have to. Get with it. I want it now. (See my email.)


----------



## ssarma (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

Hi Bravo,
After looking at your pictures I got my H7s changed to IPF Super Low Beam x H7 65W. The color Temperature is 5000K. The bulbs costed $80. Got it replaced at the VW dealer another $100. The lights are phenominal!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (ssarma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ssarma* »_Hi Bravo,
After looking at your pictures I got my H7s changed to IPF Super Low Beam x H7 65W. The color Temperature is 5000K. The bulbs costed $80. Got it replaced at the VW dealer another $100. The lights are phenominal!









Quite a few people on the forum have gone with the Hoens and seem to be pleased with them. This is also a bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the newbies.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Quite a few people on the forum have gone with the Hoens and seem to be pleased with them. This is also a bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the newbies.

Chit, thanks for reminding me. I've had the bulbs for weeks now and forgot about them









Meat


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (ssarma)*

They ripped you off for a hundred bucks. When spock came to my house, we literally did the swap in ten minutes. At that rate, your dealer must get a grand an hour.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_They ripped you off for a hundred bucks. When spock came to my house, we literally did the swap in ten minutes. At that rate, your dealer must get a grand an hour.

I've got to go to work there. I'm sure the real estate in Fremont is high though.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_
Chit, thanks for reminding me. I've had the bulbs for weeks now and forgot about them









Meat

That's because you've been too busy wacking people for Bravo


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

Okay, silly semi-non car guy question... Do you need the Hoen "Titanium bulb system - H7 fitment - pair" or just the bulb pair... or both?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_They ripped you off for a hundred bucks. When spock came to my house, we literally did the swap in ten minutes. At that rate, your dealer must get a grand an hour.

spock isnt THAT much cheaper Mark...
another enlightening thread....


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

Nice work. Very nice.
Also, I've always loved the New Hampshire state motto.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (watson007)*

I know it's been a while since this thread has seen any action... but, I have a question.
Isn't the OEM bulb a 55W? If so, has anyone experienced any problems with the 65 & 70W bulb upgrades????

Now that I have my "six light salute" done --- I want to upgrade my H7's & H11's.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

Bravocharlie, Spock...who's visiting Dallas next?
Big steak awaits at 3 Forks or Bob's!
Cy


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Isn't the OEM bulb a 55W? If so, has anyone experienced any problems with the 65 & 70W bulb upgrades????

It is not an issue. Mine have been in for quite some time now. It has to do with electrical loads and since the xenons don't draw that much, it is not an issue.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_Bravocharlie, Spock...who's visiting Dallas next?
Big steak awaits at 3 Forks or Bob's!

I spent an hour writing the original post with detailed instructions....go for it.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

So, now that I have my SLS (*S*ix *L*ight *S*alute) programmed into my car... I want to upgrade the halogen portion of my headlights and the fog lights to a xenon matching color/light output.
I would like suggestions for the brand to buy.

Thanks!


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_So, now that I have my SLS (*S*ix *L*ight *S*alute) programmed into my car... I want to upgrade the halogen portion of my headlights and the fog lights to a xenon matching color/light output.
I would like suggestions for the brand to buy.

Thanks!

The headlight bulbs bravocharlie mentions in the first message of this thread are great! I have not done anything with my fogs.....


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_So, now that I have my SLS (*S*ix *L*ight *S*alute) programmed into my car... I want to upgrade the halogen portion of my headlights and the fog lights to a xenon matching color/light output.
I would like suggestions for the brand to buy.

Thanks!

O.k., first and most importantly white fog lights don't do anything in the fog except make it more difficult to see. That is why for years, MB and others who have a clue have used yellow lamps for their fogs. Yellow cuts through the fog, white light does NOT.
Here's what I think you're looking for on the fog light question...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1241457


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Okay.... I'll go with yellow.... I'm not married to th xenon match fogs. Denverbill has the yellows on his TOUAREG and they look great. At the risk of being/sounding lazy, where's a good source for the yellow H11's?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

I got my H11 amber ion bulbs from EPImporters, as alluded to in bravocharlie's reference.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie) Fogs yellow*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
O.k., first and most importantly white fog lights don't do anything in the fog except make it more difficult to see. That is why for years, MB and others who have a clue have used yellow lamps for their fogs. Yellow cuts through the fog, white light does NOT.
Here's what I think you're looking for on the fog light question...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1241457

bravocharlie - At one time I thought white was bad for fog lights too, then during a physics class I changed my option - base on the size of the water droplets in fog and what happens when light hits them.
I might suggest that you take a look at these two links and go with what you think...make sure you read the entire page as the first part sounds good then explained different in the later part.
http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/...4.htm

http://www.cartalk.com/content....html
IMHO it is the height of the light above the ground, the brightness and the upper cut off that makes the biggest difference.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie) Fogs yellow (chessmck)*

Interesting.....however, for FWIW, I'd rather have yellow fogs than white fogs....for me personally, yellow is easier to deal with than white light in fog. Perhaps that defies the physics of light and wavelength....but it works for me.


----------



## ianlee77 (Jan 1, 2002)

*HELP! The hexagonal tip BROKE when I tried to close the assembly*

AS TITLE! I broke the tip when trying to tight the left headlight assembly. I swear I had the position right~








Does anyone know the parts and part #'s I need to get it fixed?
A diagram will be a great help! THANKS!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: HELP! The hexagonal tip BROKE when I tried to close the assembly (ianlee77)*

I suspect that you will need to change the entire mounting for headlight. Part number depends on which side and your VIN/model year. I believe you need to remove the front bumper to replace this part.


----------



## ianlee77 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: HELP! The hexagonal tip BROKE when I tried to close the assembly (spockcat)*

Thanks Spockcat.
Mine is 2004 V8 w/ HID. VIN: WVGCM67L24D017851
I have the driver side broken. Do you have the part #'s for that?
The assembly still seems to be in tight fit but don't know how long it'll stay.


_Modified by ianlee77 at 11:42 AM 8-12-2005_


----------



## ianlee77 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: HELP! The hexagonal tip BROKE when I tried to close the assembly (spockcat)*

VIN: WVGCM67L24D017851

_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Need to know the VIN range.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: HELP! The hexagonal tip BROKE when I tried to close the assembly (ianlee77)*

7L6 941 613 B mounting for headlamps F 7L-4-000 001>> 7L-4-060 000* LEFT
7L6 941 614 B mounting for headlamps F 7L-4-000 001>> 7L-4-060 000* RIGHT


----------



## ianlee77 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: HELP! The hexagonal tip BROKE when I tried to close the assembly (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_7L6 941 613 B mounting for headlamps F 7L-4-000 001>> 7L-4-060 000* LEFT
7L6 941 614 B mounting for headlamps F 7L-4-000 001>> 7L-4-060 000* RIGHT

Thank you for super fast reply.
Where would you suggest to get the parts at discount price?
I looked at 1stvwparts and found this:
Mount bracket Left - W/hid lamps 04-05	$80.72 $58.12
I have to ask them about the part #'s though.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: HELP! The hexagonal tip BROKE when I tried to close the assembly (ianlee77)*

There is another online parts seller but they are only a dollar or two cheaper sometimes. And I forget who they are right now. I don't have them bookmarked on this computer.


----------



## ianlee77 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: HELP! The hexagonal tip BROKE when I tried to close the assembly (spockcat)*

Thanks a lot!
With some luck, I was able to use a locking adjustable wrench to lock the headlight assembly in.
This is not the ultimate solution, but can hang on until another light runs out.


----------



## prhim (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: HELP! The hexagonal tip BROKE when I tried to close the assembly (ianlee77)*

Can anyone please help?
I used the fantastic post above to change over my Halogen hi-beams (I have Xenons) to a more powerful H7 bulb. The swap seems to have worked BUT I now have a slight problem.
When I flash my hi-beam (without any other lights on), my Xenons come on in addition to the Halogens. This worries me, as I'm pretty sure that when you 'flash', only the Halogens are supposed to light up (I'm sure I read it's bad for Xenons to be turned on and off quickly).
I've checked the headlamp units are seated correctly, and have no error messages on the dashboard.
Any ideas most welcome, or it's off to the dealer (30 miles away) for me.


----------



## SSP (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: HELP! The hexagonal tip BROKE when I tried to close the assembly (prhim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prhim* »_
When I flash my hi-beam (without any other lights on), my Xenons come on in addition to the Halogens. This worries me, as I'm pretty sure that when you 'flash', only the Halogens are supposed to light up (I'm sure I read it's bad for Xenons to be turned on and off quickly).


Are your DRL's on? If so, then its just a shutter which lifts to allow the xenons to beam up.
SSP.


----------



## prhim (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: HELP! The hexagonal tip BROKE when I tried to close the assembly (SSP)*

No - DRLs not on. This happens even in bright sunshine when the lo-beams are off.
Am sure it didn't happen this way before. Friendly Touareg techie at the dealer reckons the computer may have lost some 'basic settings' but thought I'd ask for help before making the 60-mile round trip.


----------



## HKmk23 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

Hi Guy's
thanks for this thread, just got my V10 and I have been trying change the headlights from driving on the right (LHD car) to driving on the left so I can use it in the UK. As I have the HID curvative lights it looks like I can't do it (new lights







).....
But the VW dealer who looked forgot to wind the light unit back!!!
Thanks again for a helpful article


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (HKmk23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HKmk23* »_Hi Guy's
thanks for this thread, just got my V10 and I have been trying change the headlights from driving on the right (LHD car) to driving on the left so I can use it in the UK. As I have the HID curvative lights it looks like I can't do it (new lights







).....
But the VW dealer who looked forgot to wind the light unit back!!!
Thanks again for a helpful article

There are RHD and LHD lights for the Touareg. You will have to purchase a new set of lights if you are going to be in the UK for a long time with the vehicle. For a short trip there, use the cover foils that your dealer can order from VW.


----------



## mhernandez (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

I apologize for this being slightly off topic, but I need to change the xenon bulb that came with my '04 Treg. What type is it and where is the best (cheapest place) to purchase one?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (mhernandez)*

If you're within the 4yr/50k warranty... it is a covered item.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (TREGinginCO)*

I can't find the RELEASE CLIP ANYWHERE??? I see the hole you are talking about but it just seems to go to the top of the housing. 
Can someone please help?? Is it ina blind spot 6 inches down or what?
Thanks


_Modified by Tahoe12 at 10:45 AM 6-23-2007_


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (Tahoe12)*

You need a thin screwdriver with a blade at least 6 inches long. Shine a flashlight down the triangular hole between the hood gasket and the engine bay frame and look for a brass rectangular tab -- that is the release clip. It is hard to find the first outing.


_Modified by DenverBill at 10:29 PM 7-8-2007_


----------



## Rich Rulli (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

Fantastic! Thanks for saving me big $$ at the dealer.


----------



## alpha-tango-mary (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

This was an awesome writeup. My drivers side marker light intermittently went out. VW Service refused to investigate as a warranty b/c if it was the light bulb, it would not be covered. Charge: $50... 
BTW - the only trouble I had was finding the release clip. It's the gold clip on the inside (engine side) of the assemble. Its' metal so you can press on it. I have a picture if anyone wants it.
Thanks again for doing something that benefits a lot of people. We ought to be able to do simple mtce like change a light bulb without heading to the dealer...
atm


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (alpha-tango-mary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alpha-tango-mary* »_This was an awesome writeup. My drivers side marker light intermittently went out. VW Service refused to investigate as a warranty b/c if it was the light bulb, it would not be covered. Charge: $50... 
BTW - the only trouble I had was finding the release clip. It's the gold clip on the inside (engine side) of the assemble. Its' metal so you can press on it. I have a picture if anyone wants it.
Thanks again for doing something that benefits a lot of people. We ought to be able to do simple mtce like change a light bulb without heading to the dealer...
atm 

You're welcome.
I'd like to make a withdrawal.


----------



## bretch (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

OK. Aweseome post. What do you do when you break the PLASTIC hex screw!!!!







I was very careful and didn't put much pressure at all and SNAP! Spent about an hour trying to turn the darn thing with needle nose plyers. No luck. Then I figured out how the mechanism works. The hex screw has a little wheel with teeth at the end of it and that crank another wheel with teeth which unscrews the lighting harness. The problem is I can get the wheel to the lighting harness to turn more than a couple centimeters. I got it to start turning by taking a flathead screwdriver to it, but only goes a few centimeters. I'm guessing someone has been through this before. Any help PLEASE!!!! I figured I would look at the other side and noticed the other hex nut was broken too. That would explain why the aux. bulbs have never worked since I have owned the car. Couldn't get the lighting harness off!! Am I majorly screwed. Help, Help, Help!! I need a beer!!


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bretch)*

You have discovered the outstanding quality of the pot metal hex screws







I have broken 2, and no amount of care will save you. The secret now is to use vice grips to turn them. Also, push in on the headlight housing while turning to decrease the amount of torque needed. If there is not enough of the screw showing to get a good grip, cut away some of the plastic housing with some wire cutters to expose an inch or more. And remember, you need about 180 degrees both tightening and loosening. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## bretch (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (DenverBill)*

Knew I couldn't be the only one out there. Gives me a warm fuzzy to know someone else felt my pain. I kind of figured I needed a better tool. I'm going to have to try again at some point. 
So your telling me I only turn it about 180 degrees then go to the "release clip" step?
Already cut away the plastic around my plastic Hex. Figured that one out pretty quick. Why did they make that stupid thing out of plastic!!!!!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bretch)*

My bulbs are replaced with the Xenon Matched Hoen's and I am not even sure if it took me 30mins. The added light is well worth it imo.


----------



## bretch (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bretch)*

Can anyone give me more specifics on this elusive relase clip. I've spent two hours and have come up empty. A picture, more accurate description or anything?
Help.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bretch)*

Did you look in the first thread mentioned in the original write-up? Picture is there.


----------



## bretch (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (spockcat)*

yes. Have been using the original post, but everyone seems to have problems finding this release clip and I haven't seen a picture of it yet. I have read the descriptions of where it is on the other posts, but I still can't find it. One of the guys said he had a picture of it (the clip) and I was hoping to see that. I have contorted my head and neck in every angle possible to try to see it and can't. I have tried using the "Force" to guide my screwdriver to the right place and didn't have any luck.
I'm afraid I am at the point of having to bring it to VW and get raped by the hourly rate to fix this (no it's not under warranty anymore).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bretch)*

So you saw this post:

_Quote, originally posted by *srohrbaugh* »_Removal Process pics to help with DenverBill's description.
For full set : http://groups.msn.com/Touareg/....msnw 
*Removal in process showing tool use* 








* Safty Tab to depress on removal* 








*Location for Tool - Removal Gear & Cam* 








_Modified by srohrbaugh at 10:53 PM 1-9-2004_

And you looked at this link with another photo: http://groups.msn.com/Touareg/...age=1
The second photo above shows what the tab looks like on the headlamp assembly. To see that tab, shine a light down the two holes on the side of the fender (under the hood). You can stick a long, thin screwdriver down one of those two holes to pop the tab.


----------



## bretch (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (spockcat)*

That's awesome!!! Now I know exactly where it is. I have seen the "Grid" patern and it looks like it is right next to that. I think I can get it now. Guess I didn't see this particular post. 
Thanks for the help. Will post after I get a chance to change it.


----------



## bretch (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bretch)*

Success!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















I finally got the assembly out. It helps to pound the heck out of the unit once it has been unlocked and you are trying to pull it out a little before the relase clip step. Once I got it out, I was paranoid I was going to touch the Xenon bulb and ruin it, but did ok. Ofcourse when I got the assembly back in, the lights didn't go on. I was thinking, what did I break. Pulled the unit out again (in like 1 minute) and redid the bulb instilation and "WE HAVE LIGHT". No more getting pulled over by the cops!
I didn't even break anything (except the hex bolt).


----------



## rarsop15 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

how hard is it to get to the parking lights attached to the head light assembly?


----------



## smoothmd (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello Vortex family. I'm new to this forum, but an active participant on Club Touareg. I'm wondering if there are instructions for changing headlight bulbs in the newer facelift Touaregs? I hear the procedure is different. I can't find any information on this in either forum. Thanks.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (smoothmd)*

There is a TSB for the headlight removal procedure on Club Touareg. I recently moved the TSB thread over to the section called Touareg DIY and Technical Info. The TSB is 94-07-06.


----------



## smoothmd (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Spockcat, found it. You're the Man!!


----------



## footwork (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

thanks- got it done on my wifes last night....


----------



## Big Red Treg (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (footwork)*

This is an awesome post, thanks bravochalie! 
I have some rookie questions. There are two headlights on each side. What is the difference between the two? Are all the lights halogen from the factory? My inner most lights on both sides are not working, I tried every switch setting and they do not come on. Are they running lights? Are they burnt out?
What brought me to this post is one of my outer lights went out. With the help of this awesome post I got the assembly removed and pulled the "bulb" out. What kind of bulb is this? How do I remove the bulb from the assembly? Are the inner lights burnt out too, should I replace them with Xenons while I am at it. Please help a rookie!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (Big Red Treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Red Treg* »_This is an awesome post, thanks bravochalie! 
I have some rookie questions. There are two headlights on each side. What is the difference between the two? 
*The outer headlights are the low beams and the daytime runing lights. The inner headlights are the high beams / pass to flash lenses.*
Are all the lights halogen from the factory?
*No. If you got the xenon options, the outer bulbs are xenon. If you didn't get the xenon option, you can't realistically upgrade them because they require a different ballast and wiring*
My inner most lights on both sides are not working, I tried every switch letting and they do not come on. Are they running lights? Are they burnt out?
*They are your high beams.*
What brought me to this post is one of my outer lights went out. With the help of this awesome post I got the assembly removed and pulled the "bulb" out. What kind of bulb is this? How do I remove the bulb from the assembly? Are the inner lights burnt out too, should I replace them with Xenons while I am at it. Please help a rookie!















*Depends on if you got the xenon option. The xenons are different than the halogens. The whole purpose of my original post here was to match the inner halogen bulbs standard on all Touaregs with the option xenon bulbs. While the replacement inner bulbs on mine now match, they are still halogen bulbs on the inner lenses.*


----------



## Big Red Treg (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

Thanks bravo! I do not have the xenon option My inner lights are only flash to pass High beams are part of the outer light Is H7LL 12 V, 55 W right halogen for the outer light? Any suggestions on where to buy? How do you remove the halogen, just pull it out? Are there any posts that show how to replace the outer bulbs? Thanks


----------



## med23 (Mar 12, 2009)

So are the 70w Xenonmatch Titaniums too high a wattage for the halogen equipped TRegs? Or is it just plug and play?


----------



## fbs2005 (Jul 15, 2005)

So I've been trying to install HID's for the past hour and I've gotten nowhere. For the life of me I cant figure out how to get the lights out. 
If anyone has installed an HID kit on a T2 could you please provide a few pointers?
thank you


----------



## lodogg (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

I have been having an issue with my passenger side day time running bulb, it flickers when I first start the truck and then it shuts off. I did not think it was a bad bulb but I thought I would replace it anyway. I read this post and thought I was replacing the standard outside running bulb, but totally missed the sentence below!
"Note: mine is VAGed for the Euro headlights so both the xenon and the halogens are on when high beams are activated."
So I pulled my light assembly apart to find that the H7 bulb was actually my flash to pass bulb :-\ I will probably do the "mod" because it makes sense. The flash to pass setup really makes no sense at all, it is a waste of (2) good bulbs.
I also thought a few more pictures would help this post!

*The bulb in the pictures below are the standard driving bulb not the inner flash to pass bulbs (H7) *
*The release button that took me 30 minutes to find.*



































Does anyone know the correct bulb type for the the standard day time running lights? Does anyone what my flickering light issue may be?
-lo

_Modified by lodogg at 2:16 PM 4-4-2009_

_Modified by lodogg at 2:21 PM 4-4-2009_


_Modified by lodogg at 7:36 AM 4-5-2009_


----------



## alaska_siberian (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (fbs2005)*

You might want to check my posts on the http://www.clubtouareg.com forum.
Basically if you have a T2 with halogens you won't get them to work with the DRL's unless you buy the kit from [email protected] and contract Kim Stubbins. That is the only kit I've found works. It's pricey but you get the full deal, meaning; HID bulbs, ballast and ignitor AND the special clips to replace your current halogens. If you don't you'll end up having to splice the bulb wires in order to fit the retaining clip on.
Lastly, on most of the other kits, beware of an outfit called hids4you or Iboom4you. The kit is crap. On others if you get them to work you will need a VAG-COM in order to disable the DRLs. Given the difference in wattage between the halogens (55w) and the HIDs (35w) is that they will flicker and go out giving you an error on your dash saying burned out bulb. The kit I mention from England allows you to keep your DRLs on if you want. Check your MFI, if under Lights and Convenience you find the option to turn the DRL's off yo're half way there with any other kit. If you don't have the option you will need to go to a dealer ($$$$) or use a VAG-COM to disable them.
To get the lights out (this is different for the T2 from the T1):
Push the silver plastic tab at the bottom of the assembly in which will move the tab out. Disconnect the wiring housing. On the outside of the light where the turn signal bulb is, with the palm of your hand give it a slap and then wriggle the asswembly out of the body cavity. Installation is the reverse.
Good luck
siberian


_Modified by alaska_siberian at 6:26 PM 4-4-2009_


----------



## lodogg (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (alaska_siberian)*

I actually have not modified my 2005 touareg. The passenger day time bulb is flickering with just the stock OEM part; I was simply trying to fix the issue at hand. Do you know why the stock daytime light would flicker, bad ballast or something?
I thought you could simply modify a computer setting in the touareg and upgrade the secondary bulbs? Do you really need to change all the wiring? If so I will need to wait, there is 4 more years left on my used car warranty and I certainly do not want to void it.
-lo


----------



## alaska_siberian (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (lodogg)*

Lodog, I was replying to fbs2005, apologies for not putting a recipient on that.
I have a T2 so the connection and wiring is all different. Flcikering? You have HIDs or halogens? If you have HIDs, I assume you do as you mention a ballast it could be the ballast, a bad connection. If you have halogens it could be a bad connection as you don't have a ballast or ignitor in that case. Do you see the flickering when going over bumps or even when standing still?
siberian


----------



## lodogg (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (alaska_siberian)*

It's all good








I think they are HID's you can see on the pictures above. The flickering begins when I first start the truck, then after a few minutes of running idle the light goes out, then the light alarm comes on, the passenger light never comes back on. I reseated all cables in the passenger light assembly with no luck. 
Looks like I will be busting out the used car warranty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-lo


_Modified by lodogg at 5:45 AM 4-5-2009_


----------



## alaska_siberian (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (lodogg)*

Well let's not panic here. You do have HIDs from the picture. I would be very careful handling (ABSOLUTELY NO contact of the bulb with any of your appendages) the bulbs but my guess is either the bulb is going (cheap solution) or your ballast/ignitor is.
The flickering is normal btw when you first start the truck for a second until enough voltage is passed to ignite the gas in the bulb but should stop after that. Which is why I tend to think of the bulb first and then the ballast.
Good luck
siberian


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (alaska_siberian)*

Hey Guys, 
I was replacing my HID lamp today and I am having a heck of a time getting the housing back into the sliding tray. I can't get it back in for the life of me. I have taken this out a dozen times and have read this entire thread. 
I checked all the rails and they are clean with no obstructions. It is getting caught on something and it appears the metal arm that pulls the housing in tight. In the past, with trial and error, I just find the correct position for the arm and it slides in. The left slide is going IN and out easily. 
Doesn't anyone have any tricks or has anyone run into this problem?
Please HELP


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

I can't beleive I wasted 4 mins on that. It was getting caught on the forward plastic of the bumper. There are really smaller thin scoops on the bottom of the headlamp assembly that kep grabbing it. But of course you can't see what is going on on the bottom with the tight fit.


----------



## evolvingpowercat (Dec 10, 2007)

I found this weekend that a 7" rain gutter nail works great for pushing down the release tab on the headlight assembly and fits inside the headlight tool so you can have it handy in the rear toolbox when you need it. Thanks to the little indentation in the tab it stays on the tab just like a long little shaft screwdriver will.


----------



## danmaiz (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

Any ideas on how to release the bracket on an 04 V6 Xenon unit (driver side)?
Am I missing something or is the location of the release different for the Xenon unit?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## danmaiz (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

"4. With a long straight screw driver push down on the release clip. There is a small hole in the radiator bulkhead to access the clip. (The access hole is shown in the first photo at the upper left center.) While pressing down on the retaining clip, use your other hand and pull the headlight assembly out a little more. Once you're beyond the clip, you're all set to remove the assembly. Grab it on each side and just pull straight out. There are no cables attached."
Have 04 V6 with factory bi-xenon's. HELP - cannot find the clip on driver and passenger side.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brecken (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (danmaiz)*

did this in 15 mins on my 04. Cant believe the stealership wanted $100 plus the bulb! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Hammerdog (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (Brecken)*

Bravo, thanks for the great write up on removing the headlight.....used your write up today to change a burned out low beam bulb (DRL) 
Your photos were very helpful; the longest part of the headlight removal was finding that release button. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (Hammerdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hammerdog* »_Bravo, thanks for the great write up on removing the headlight.....used your write up today to change a burned out low beam bulb (DRL) 
Your photos were very helpful; the longest part of the headlight removal was finding that release button. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ah, you're welcome. Glad it worked for you.


----------



## KevinB52002 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

Thanks for all the info, got all my lights changed in less than 30 min after a couple of trys, and got the release button with my finger. no lie


----------



## Nic in England (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

Thank you guys. This was MOST helpful and enlightening! especially as the instruction book I have [as supplied with the car] shows an entirely different light assembly to the one fitted to my car. 
Once you understand the location of the dimpled catch it is easy to do, although making sure the locking bar is in the correct position when refitting is critical.


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (Nic in England)*

I followed the orignal steps to remove and replace the headlight assembly and upon replacement, the whole side is out now! I've tried several times but nothing works. Anyone else run into this?
Stuart


----------



## Hammerdog (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (maczrool)*

I did not have this issue in changing my low beam light, but if none of the lights are working for the whole headlight assembly, it would appear the headlight did not seat back in properly when you pushed it back and relocked it. There are separate fuses for the high beams and low beams, but unlikely you blew two separate fuses.


----------



## eraagentavi (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (Hammerdog)*

I just replaced both low beam halogens on my 07 as well the driver side was out so i decided to replace both. the driver did take longer to remove but once out its easy as pie..make sure the grooves line up at the bottom of the headlight assembly otherwise the connections will not seat properly.


----------



## Drumnvibes (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

Hopefully someone can save me from going to the dealer.
I have read this post quite a bit and am still having trouble removing my passenger side headlight assembly. I even brought my laptop out to the garage to be sure I followed every step exactly. 
Thanks to the great descriptions and pictures, I was able to use the headlight tool to release the assembly, and I located the clip, and was able to get the long screw driver to press it down and move the whole assembly forward. 
Then the headlight assembly just locks up...it will not move past an inch or so. I tried several times to see if I was binding on something, but it always gets stuck about an inch out like there is a second clip. Is there a second spring/clip that I am missing? Could the plugs in the back be fused on? Any help would be GREAT! I really do not want to go to the dealership for this!










_Modified by Drumnvibes at 7:08 AM 1-29-2010_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (Drumnvibes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Drumnvibes* »_Hopefully someone can save me from going to the dealer.
I have read this post quite a bit and am still having trouble removing my passenger side headlight assembly. I even brought my laptop out to the garage to be sure I followed every step exactly. 
Thanks to the great descriptions and pictures, I was able to use the headlight tool to release the assembly, and I located the clip, and was able to get the long screw driver to press it down and move the whole assembly forward. 
Then the headlight assembly just locks up...it will not move past an inch or so. I tried several times to see if I was binding on something, but it always gets stuck about an inch out like there is a second clip. Is there a second spring/clip that I am missing? Could the plugs in the back be fused on? Any help would be GREAT! I really do not want to go to the dealership for this!









_Modified by Drumnvibes at 7:08 AM 1-29-2010_

Not that I'm aware of. It should slide out. Try shifting it back and forth side to side and see if it will come up. Also try lifting up and pulling too. Once you get that clip with the screw driver, it should slide out.


----------



## Drumnvibes (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

I tried again today...still no luck. 
Iwent to a body shop on a friends advice with zero luck... they had no clue.
I really do not want to go to the dealer, but fear there is no other option. So disappointed...








On a bright note, since sliding it around, the idiot light has not come back on...but I know it is short lived as headlight has a pinkish hue.
Any chance I could show you Bravocharlie? I am in Hooksett and travel to the coast often...
_Modified by Drumnvibes at 7:40 PM 2-1-2010_


_Modified by Drumnvibes at 7:34 AM 2-2-2010_


----------



## Drumnvibes (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (Drumnvibes)*

OK, so the third time really is the charm!!!
I LOVE this site and all fellow Veedub nuts like myself! Got the headlight out today after work and replaced the bulb! Now I need to go and wash the NH salt off my Touareg! Thanks Bravocharlie!
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hmmm...my photos won't upload...any tricks for that?

_Modified by Drumnvibes at 1:51 PM 2-2-2010_


_Modified by Drumnvibes at 6:32 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

Since this thread is so active, here's an update. I turned off DRLs right after I bought the vehicle back on October 2003. I replaced the high beams with the Hoen xenon match shortly thereafter as well as I detailed in my original post.
Last week, my driver's side xenon bulb failed. Strange because I wasn't getting any of the color change that others reported before the bulb failed. The new bulb and ballast (one assembly) is $215. Here's a photo of the bulb and ballast assembly. This is the low beam xenon bulb & ballast.








The replacement bulb did not solve the problem. After checking the wiring it was determined that the headlight range control module had failed ($475). This apparently also sends power to the xenon bulb.
Also, please note that if you're doing the mod described in my original post to an older Touareg (not Touareg 2 versions) that you may encounter a problem twisting the hex bolt with the crank tool. The gearing that connects to the bottom of the headlight assembly gets corroded and may not turn when you twist the headlight crank tool. Thus, your hex bolt may break and you'll be left with using vice grips to turn the hex bolt. 


_Modified by bravocharlie at 1:48 PM 2-8-2010_


----------



## Drumnvibes (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (bravocharlie)*

ouch...$215. 
I did some searching and found a brand new boxed Phillips bulb/ballast for $64. from Germany....not the cheapo ones from China.
If you can return it, let me know and I will forward you the contact info of the distributer I used.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Bulbs to Match Xenons (Drumnvibes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Drumnvibes* »_ouch...$215. 
I did some searching and found a brand new boxed Phillips bulb/ballast for $64. from Germany....not the cheapo ones from China.
If you can return it, let me know and I will forward you the contact info of the distributer I used.









Thanks. I did not need the bulb since it was the controller that was the issue.


----------



## Pete Fujimoto (Aug 16, 2010)

What happened to all the pics that were posted with these instructions. I am pulling my hair out trying to find the securement [email protected]#$%:banghead:


----------



## Rayken (Aug 27, 2010)

*Cannot open the pictures.*

This is such a great post and pity I cannot open the pictures. Maybe it is because it is a little old. Anyway I am hoping someone see this and can forward me the original copy or at least one with pictures. 
I have been unable to find the clip you mention so need the picture to help me. In the mean time I broke the HEX bracket so now in real trouble. I live in Manila, Philippines and there are no VW dealers here so still trying to fathom out how to get the maintenance done on the car.
If what I read is true that the front of the car has to be pulled apart to change the tray, I am in DEEP DEEP stuff. So if anyone can offer me guidance I will be eternally greatful.

Thanks
Ray
My email is:[email protected]


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

I replaced my R&L headlamp assy's. Took my time. Everything went OK. 

But, when I started the car, neither of them powered on. Is there something else that I need to do?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

I'll try to fix the links. I took them down a long time ago and now the thread is alive again.


----------



## jivarela (Sep 5, 2007)

*Flicker question for lodogg*

Lodogg,

Did you figure out what was causing the flicker? 

Was it the DS1 bulb, the ballast, or some connection?

Thanks,

Jorge


----------



## vincvega (Jan 1, 2011)

*Can't see photos... HELP.*

Can't see photos...HELP.



bravocharlie said:


> Thanks to everyone in this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1183244 for the photos and instructions on how to change a halogen bulb in the headlight assembly. The reason for this project was to obtain a closer match of color between the xenon and halogen bulbs when high beams are on. Note: mine is VAGed for the Euro headlights so both the xenon and the halogens are on when high beams are activated.
> You can also read about changing fog light bulbs here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1241457
> I changed my 55w OEM halogen bulbs to H7 70w Hoen xenonmatch Titanium bulbs. They can be purchased here: http://www.hoen-usa.com/ti.htm. After some research, I have determined that the increased wattage from the OEM 55w bulbs to the Hoen 70w bulbs should not be an issue. The total wattage per headlight assembly 105w (35w xenon + 70w halogen) is still less than the standard headlights that have two 55w halogen bulbs (110w total per side).
> The process can be a little tricky if you don't know what to look for and/or expect. This is particularly true for removal and installation of the headlight assembly. Hopefully these instructions and photos will help.
> ...


----------



## Tyz (Nov 20, 2007)

*Photos*

I hate to bother you, but is there anyway the photos can be viewed again. I realize this is an old post; however, it seems to be very helpful.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

Photo links repaired. :wave:

See original post on page 1.


----------



## ottomaddick (Jan 17, 2012)

*Headlight bulb replacement*

Great post. Should help be with a bulb replacement (amber driving bulb). In your post you mention you had "VAGed" the lights. What exactly does this mean. I would like to disable the forced daytime running lights function but haven't' sorted through my VAG com to understand how do do that just yet. I have an 04 V10 with xenon lights. It has nearly all of the bells and whistles available in 04 except locking rear and quad zone climate control. 
Thanks again for the outstanding post and any assistance you might provide.


----------



## ottomaddick (Jan 17, 2012)

*Photos of light removal*

Try this: http://forums.vwvort...read?id=1251418


----------



## COSharp (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi there, 
I am having an issue viewing the pictures that was in this post. I was able to view them last month but now i can't for some reason and really need them to find this "clip" to release the assembly. Please repost if you can. thanks!


----------



## wybbull (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you for the tips for the Halogen Bulbs. Would this be the same place I go to replace a parking bulb? Thank you for your help!


----------



## vw norm (Jun 2, 2012)

*Tool to remove T1 headlamp*

Having recently picked up a 2007 Touareg, I had to change the marker light bulb to clear the BOW. and decided to change both sides. Right side went perfectly. Having read up on all the issues with removing and reinstalling these headlights, I was being careful to not break anything. However, the left side was not to be as easy as the right side. The plastic support for the rack-out mechanism cracked as the headlight was released. Was able to get the lamp back into place with a pair of visegrips, but was reluctant to spend $100 for a new support housing, given that the other side would likely break sometime in the future. I initially took the drive gear to a local machine shop and had them carve the bevel gear into a 10mm hex. That worked once since the hex was not very tall, and the pot metal was soft. So that $20 experiment didn't work out so well. SO I commissioned a new piece, machined out of aircraft aluminum stock, to match the original piece that engages on the end of the shaft to rack out or lock in the housing, cost $60. 
The one on the left is the one I had made, while the one on the right is the OEM piece with the top gear cut into a hex.









This is looking down into the bore that engages the shaft:









I put a 10mm socket on the end of a 6" extension and a short flex extension and use that to guide the tool onto the shaft in the housing. I had to trim the outer edge of the housing to allow a straight shot into the recess to slip this onto the shaft to rack out the light housing. A few twists of the rachet and the lamp is ready to have the secondary latch released. Going back in is as easy, with a definitive click when the housing is locked into place. While this cost $80 for the 2 attempts, I figure I'm still $20 better than a new outer housing. Plus when the other side breaks, I'll be ready. Will take some more pics this week and post to show the tool in place. I simply store it in the spare tire tool holder.


----------



## Petzku (Jan 19, 2016)

*1st post*

Waiting to check out the thread about Touareg lights change.


----------

